# ST Ragusa



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

Quite a character Pete Head jun eng, out there somewhere


----------



## terry morrow (Jan 7, 2011)

*gulf oil tankers.*

Hi Robert The Bruce.
I see that you sailed on the ST RAGUSA, I sailed on her sister ship the
ST MELIKA, in 1962,there were two other ships of that class at the
Time,ST CEUTA, ST RHADUTAIN,both were managed by WATT'S 
WATT'S shipping co,they were all under the ITALIAN FLAG until the 
MELIKA caught fire in the PERSIAN GULF, and HMS BULLWARK put
a crew onboard and put out the fire, and claimed salvalge right's to
Her, GULF OIL transferred them over to the engish flag. The ship was
Steaming unmanned at the time the crew had bailed out.
Regards
Terry Morrow.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Robert the Bruce. I was on ST Gulf Briton just after Denholms took the management of her and the three others. (Scott, Finn and Dane). There were quite a few Watts Watts folk on board that transffered. The Ragusa and the other tankers came up in the conversations a lot.
It was over 40years ago now but some folk I recall were CP Wyhtock, Mike Morrison, Malcolm Davidson, Tommy Teal, Tom Bogie in the engineroom. and captains Wright and Rekner. Hope this brings a few ,
memories back. Mr Head I do not recall

best wishes Malky


----------



## terry morrow (Jan 7, 2011)

*gulf tankers*

Hi Malky
Good to hear from you,I did two trips on the ST MELIKA, the Ist trip
Was in 1962,10 months 26days,went into dry dock in ANTWERP,
Then rejoined her in ANTWERP for the the 2nd trip, CAPT GHERZY
REKONKER ,was the old man on that trip,he was polish as i remember
That was in MAY 1963, I enjoyed my time on the tankers,but you 
Always used to birth wayout of town,always a taxi ride for a night on 
Town,We were lucky to get 2 night's ashore. GENOA was ok right in
The main town.
Regards Terry Morrow.


----------

